# November Workshop



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls
How are you all
I am still going to the November workshop with Meredith. Are the girls who originally booked still going??
I just wondered if we need to start booking accommodation as we are now approaching October
What do you think
lots of love astridxx


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello everyone - Just dropping in to let you know that I won't be coming to the November workshop after all. It is strange - I thought I'd posted off the cheque etc to Meredith months ago and it was all done & dusted - I'd even checked out trains and room rates. Meredith contacted me a few days ago - only a few hours after I'd found the unposted cheque in the envelope! The very next day DP told me of a friend's pregnancy - she's actually due very soon now and DP had been worried about telling me for more than 5 months!

Instead of bursting into tears as I have done on similar occasions I was really delighted for her - and shed a few tears of joy! She'd been longing for a second child for years and they had just been given the go ahead for adoption when she became pregant!
Anyhow, you may be wondering 'what has all this got to do with attending the workshop?' - I'm not sure myself, but I only know that I don't want to attend ie don't feel that it would be the right thing for me at the moment. I'm sorry because I was really looking forward to seeing the 'Oxford' girls again and meeting the others. I've asked Meredith to let me know dates of future workshops and I'll look forward to hearing how you all get on.
Perhaps we can all arrange a pre-Christmas meet just for a fun time together?
Looking forward to hearing from you all
love Kendra


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Kendra

If you want to arrange a christmas drink or lunch somewhere for all to get together again - let me know.

Jayne
X


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls
There are a few of us going to a November Workshop with Meredith . She lives in France and comes back to the U.K to organise these little workshops, which involves all diferent aspects of IF....
This will be happening on the 19th/20th November. Once we have been on it we or i will let you know how it goes and the benefits that were gained from it...
Its quite nerve racking especially when you never thought that you would find yourself involved in this type of workshop..From what i can gather from previous girls going on it there have been many rewards of being able to move forward. It has given them the tools and skills to deal with those down moments..
I am looking forward to it, apprehensive, feel like the new girl at school ( i am sure we all feel the same). But i don't want to live in this existance anymore i want to find some peace within myself. The only way i think i can do it and others is by doing something like this..I can understand those who are apprehensive about doing a workshop but you can only gain from something like this.....
So will keep you updated....
love astridxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Astrid,

Don't be apprehensive about the workshop - you'll be fine.

From my own experience, it really helps ........

There's nothing to be apprehensive about really - none of the activities are compulsory  - you just go with whatever you feel at the time. As my pal Sarah would say "Just go with the flow" .......... 

S.A.F.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi S.A.F
I am so glad about that.....i will definately 'go with the flow'..........
I am looking forward to meeeting up with you and Topsy......
thanks for the support...
love astridxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Girls
Well firstly i would love to say hi to the girls that joined the workshop....it was so lovely meeting you both and definately a humble expereince...I would like to say a big thankyou to Meredith for being there and doing these workshops, which are so helpful and an enlightening experience. Thank goodness for people like Meredith because i am sure many of us would have felt more alone and isolated. With her experience and depth of passion is a bonus in this difficult world of Infertility and childlessness...
As i am sitting here today i just do not know how i really feel...i need time to process the details and i am not sure if that takes days, weeks, months or years. But strangely enough i feel slightly lighter so that is something positive i got from this workshop...
Due to confidentiality we cannot reveal the events and of course its understandable. All i can say so far is that i feel so much compassion for each and everyone of us...As well as listening it gave me the strength to let go and shed tears for everyone. As well as addressing my own infertility and loss of choices. The feeling that really struck me was at times i was listening to my own story and that was already a weight lifted off me. Through other different paths of infertility that others expereinced it made me have a broader picture and understanding of what Infertility can actually bring to someones life. How it affects family, friends, work colleagues and of course the community. All i can is that feeling 'sorry' wasn't what it was all about. It was about the pain and suffering each of us have gone through with learning about each and everyone of our IF path..Why decisions are made and what we are faced with here today...
I would like to say if only i could wave a magic wand and it will be over today that doesn't exist, which is very sad of course...but having the tools and skills to move forward and start to wake up each day and look at the day in a better light, is a start. Surely thats all we really wish for 'our lives' and learning to enjoy it...
Can i shed anymore tears not at the moment but i am sure there will be lots more to come, but hey thats not an unhealthy feelingis it??
I just want to say thankyou to everyone and hope that your lives in front of you become a little less lighter. The choices you make are the right ones and that you are not alone in making them...
Thanks for making my world seem so less alone...each and everyone of you are special and i am sure that will somehow come through in time....
I hope that i will have better grip on life and its opened my mind to a wider picture of infertility and living child free...There are different choices out there but i think that comes with time its about learning to live with ourselves first, following our guts feelings...The rest i am sure comes with time...
If i can shed any positive light in the future then i have gained...
Lots of love astridxx

p.s i am off for a couple of days walking i need the fresh air...will catch up on wednesday...


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Astrid,

thanks for those words .....

It was wonderful to meet you - you are a very special person, kind, caring and compassionate. I hope that as you continue to "process" what happened at the workshop, you will gain more clarity about your situation and this will lead to you feeling more positive whatever happens in the future ..........

if you want to talk, you know where I am ...........

and thank you for all your support .....

S.A.F.
xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI Girls
I just wanted to say that we went to a follow up for our workshop in November yesterday...
What a enriching day and i cannot believe how much i and everyone got out of it...
It made me feel good to see the smile come back into our faces and see some changes already...
This workshop has been the most important thing i have ever done and i wish that i had done it a few years ago...
I want to also add that its a mixture of a group and its dealing with all aspects of infertility and where individuals are coming from in their lives..so if you had thoughts that it is about the end of the road it isn't because at this stage to be honest we do not not know if we are coming or going....
So if you have thoughts on this you can always IM me, but all i can say its so powerful and what a relief to find someone like Meredith in this world that truly understands....
Lots of love Astridxx


----------

